# converting dwarf hairgrass?



## s0mt1nf1shy (Mar 14, 2005)

How do I convert submersed dwarf hairgrass to emersed?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Just have it so the bottoms of the plants are barely covered and it will convert easily.


----------



## s0mt1nf1shy (Mar 14, 2005)

so I just keep the water level down to the bottoms of the hairgrass?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, that's it.


----------



## s0mt1nf1shy (Mar 14, 2005)

Can the same b e done with glosso?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes. You can do that with a lot of plants.


----------

